# Problème magic mouse



## Nalania (26 Juin 2011)

(Normalement je me trompe pas d'endroit pour poster ce sujet, et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une réponse à mon problème car j'erre de site en site et de forum en forum depuis bientôt 2h..)

Comme vous pouvez le constater je suis relativement désespérée. J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Imac 27" il y  a moins d'un mois, et ayant toujours été sur un pc le changement fut très brutal pour moi. Néanmoins on s'habitue très vite à la facilité des macs.

Donc mon problème se situe au niveau de ma magic mouse. Je n'avais eu aucun problème avec jusqu'à maintenant excepté que j'avais parfois du mal avec le click droit (mais je m'en rends compte qu'en jouant à WoW pas lorsque je surfe). Hier soir mon mac m'informe que la batterie d'ma souris est déchargée, ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié car on m'avait prévenue de sa grande gourmandise. Ni une, ni deux, je change les piles et tout repart comme en quarante. Sauf que ce matin en me levant la souris n'était plus détectée, je ne vous dis pas l'angoisse car sous windows je savais survivre avec seulement le clavier pour faire des réglages, mais sous mac je n'avais aucune idée de ce que je devais faire. Par chance j'ai une tablette graphique, et elle me permet de remplacer ma souris pour le moment. 
Dans de nombreux forums ils expliquaient de re-vérifier les configurations bluetooth toussa toussa, et chez moi tout est correct. En fait la led ne s'allume même plus, et j'ai vu qu'apparemment la magic mouse serait capricieuse niveau marque de piles, j'ai donc transférer les piles de mon clavier vers la souris vu que c'était les mêmes que celles à l'origine. Mais toujours rien...

Pour résumer, j'ai changé les piles de ma magic mouse, et après avoir marché hier, aujourd'hui elle ne daigne même plus s'allumer.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, et j'espère avoir été compréhensible dans mon explication...


----------



## valdiviano (26 Juin 2011)

Si le petit voyant vert de la souris ne s'allume pas, c'est sans doute que tes piles sont HS.

Essaie de les rechanger au cas où tu serais tombée sur un lot défectueux.....pour ma part depuis un an j'utilise des accus rechargeables, ça ne pose pas de problème...et ça coûte moins cher !


----------



## Nalania (26 Juin 2011)

Et bien le problème c'est que j'ai changé 3 fois les piles avec 3 paquets différents.. j'ai testé les piles sur un autre appareil et ça marchait très bien..


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2011)

Question bête: Quand tu mets les piles de ton clavier dans la souris, que mets tu comme piles dans le clavier ?


----------



## Nalania (26 Juin 2011)

Alors les piles d'origines sont des Energizer advanced, et là dans mon clavier du coup j'ai mis des Energizer Ultra +
Mais du coup, si j'arrive pas à la faire remarcher demain j'irais à la Fnac je pense. Ils me la changeront?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juin 2011)

Nalania a dit:


> (Normalement je me trompe pas d'endroit pour poster ce sujet, et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une réponse à mon problème car j'erre de site en site et de forum en forum depuis bientôt 2h..)
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le constater je suis relativement désespérée. J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Imac 27" il y  a moins d'un mois, et ayant toujours été sur un pc le changement fut très brutal pour moi. Néanmoins on s'habitue très vite à la facilité des macs.
> 
> ...



Bonjour
Pardonnes ma question stupide Nalania, mais met tu les piles dans le bon sens ??:mouais:...Je n'ai aucun problème avec la mienne et depuis que j'utilise des batteries comme dit plus haut c'est top... Le petit bouton dessous est-il poussé dans le bon sens ?:mouais:
cordialement JPP


----------



## Nalania (26 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pardonnes ma question stupide Nalania, mais met tu les piles dans le bon sens ??:mouais:...Je n'ai aucun problème avec la mienne et depuis que j'utilise des batteries comme dit plus haut c'est top... Le petit bouton dessous est-il poussé dans le bon sens ?:mouais:
> cordialement JPP



Elle n'est pas stupide au contraire le plus souvent c'est à cause d'inattention que les problèmes surviennent. Mais malheureusement j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois et les piles sont belles et biens dans le bon sens.. 
Mais ce qui me tracasse c'est que ça s'est passé pendant la nuit, sans raison apparentes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Bon d'accord je suis débile ! Le coup des piles mal mises m'ont intrigué et j'ai tout revérifié encore une fois. Le problème ne venait pas du sens des piles mais de l'enclenchement de "l'interrupteur".. je ne l'avais pas assez enfoncé.

Pardon de vous avoir faire perdre votre temps :/


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2011)

Tu vas ouvrir les préférences système puis cliquer sur "Bluetooth" (dans la 3eme rangée)
Là, tu vas voir ce qui est détecté:
Tu devrais y voir ton clavier et ta souris et surtout voir leur état respectif.
Dis nous ce que tu lis comme infos.


Bon eh bien tout se termine bien !
Mais cependant, ce que je viens de te noter ci dessus est instructif et tu devrais apprendre à le manipuler.
Bonne continuation.


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juin 2011)

Nalania a dit:


> Elle n'est pas stupide au contraire Bon d'accord je suis débile ! Le coup des piles mal mises m'ont intrigué et j'ai tout revérifié encore une fois. Le problème ne venait pas du sens des piles mais de l'enclenchement de "l'interrupteur".. je ne l'avais pas assez enfoncé.
> 
> Pardon de vous avoir faire perdre votre temps :/



Mais non tu n'es pas débile et tu ne nous fait pas perdre du temps... Tu nous fais réfléchir ce qui est une bonne chose... Heureux de t'avoir aidé à avancer... Le bouton
cordialement JPP


----------

